# Good enough pellet gun?



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

I was looking for pellet guns and ran across this crossman quest 1000x. 1000fps and comes with a 4x32 scope. IS this a good accurate rifle for squirrels and rabbits?


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

It's a good rifle for hunting but get the one without the scope. The scope that comes with it is crap.


----------



## Greegen (Aug 24, 2007)

ok thanks


----------

